#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Best universities of australia - Ranking of Australian University

## nitika.arora

1
University of Melbourne

37

2
Australian National University
38

3
University of Sydney
58

4
University of Queensland
74

5
Monash University
117

6
University of New South Wales
173

7
University of Western Australia
189

8
University of Adelaide

201-225

9
Macquarie University
226-250

10
University of Wollongong
251-275

11
The University of Newcastle
276-300

12
Queensland  University of Technology
276-300

13
Charles Darwin University
301-350

14
University of Tasmania
301-350

15
Curtin University
351-400

16
Deakin University
351-400

17
Flinders University
351-400

18
Griffith University
351-400

19
La Trobe University
351-400

20
University of South Australia
351-400

21
Swinburne University of Technology
351-400








  Similar Threads: Australia - Commonwealth of Australia - Australian Subcontinent Basic Information Cheapest universities in australia -  Universities in Australia at Affordable Price Australian universities - Universities in Australia - University of australia

----------

